
Show HN: Interesting Finds – Amazon products with honest descriptions - ifinds221
https://interestingfinds.co
======
gnode
Nice minimalist style.

How do you plan to handle growth? Will there be categories, or search
functionality, or just a curated selection?

I immediately recognised the Mini Materials bricks, from this story previously
on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16429467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16429467)

~~~
ifinds221
Thank you for your feedback! Those are all very good questions! I do have
categories built in the backend (currently not visible to users). However,
right now I am more focused on getting user submissions to help grow the
content. Eventually I would add search functionality when there is enough
content and demand for it. And yes, those mini materials blocks are pretty
cool!

